# Harness Help Please....................



## CLC Stables (Mar 28, 2007)

Okay so my pony fits in most everything in miniature size, he isn't very big........................the only thing that doesn't fit him on a miniature harness is the breastcollars, because of his length.

Can anyone tell me where I can get a leather breastcollar, that can go with my harness??????? In pony size????


----------



## Brs (Mar 28, 2007)

CLC Stables said:


> Okay so my pony fits in most everything in miniature size, he isn't very big........................the only thing that doesn't fit him on a miniature harness is the breastcollars, because of his length.
> 
> Can anyone tell me where I can get a leather breastcollar, that can go with my harness??????? In pony size????



Here's a link to a place that has been very helpful in fitting my ponies in harness. It won't be online but the contact info is there, give them a call. and be very specific what size and type of breast collar.

http://www.libertyleather.com/


----------



## Lewella (Mar 28, 2007)

Tammy Rose in Texas is great at finding or manufacturing harness and parts. Her email is [email protected] Tell her Lewella sent you! :bgrin


----------



## disneyhorse (Mar 28, 2007)

Rob... contact Jennifer Radoi. She just had some individual pieces ordered from Jim Curry... the Mose Miller harness. I think she got the rolled one with buckle-in traces a little longer than the one she already had. Dont know if that will help you any, but won't hurt to ask.

Andrea


----------



## susanne (Mar 28, 2007)

Rob,

You can also check with Ozark...they said they can do a combination of miniature and pony pieces...also Mose Miller.


----------



## AK Pony Farm (Mar 28, 2007)

susanne said:


> Rob,
> 
> You can also check with Ozark...they said they can do a combination of miniature and pony pieces...also Mose Miller.



Can you tell me more information on the Mose Miller Harness? Is he located in Columbia, Kentucky?


----------



## SweetOpal (Mar 31, 2007)

I have 3 of the moss miller harness. I ordered 2 from Ozark and the 3rd one is the nicest one from Jim Curry. It is a bit more than the other 2 rolled harness's that I got from Ozark, but the quality of the nicest one is far better than the other 2. You can order the nicer one from Ozark as well. The more expensive harness has the adjustable breastcollar, which I have found with the ponies is a must. The regular pony breast collar was not long enough for the pony to fit properly in my cart.


----------



## Sue_C. (Apr 2, 2007)

I was going to suggest buckle-in-traces as well...that way, you can have two lengths of traces made, one of mini and the other for the pony. I just had a beautiful set made by Christine's harness maker at C & D Littlesteppers.


----------

